# Hello From Arizona USA



## DrEntropy (Dec 13, 2018)

Greetings,
I have been making music ( as a pastime) for many years, and recently have really jumped in with both feet on this idea of making your own virtual instruments. Currently I am using Max MSP, Reaktor and Kontakt. There are in decreasing level of familiarity. I am focusing on fixing that by learning Kontakt and KSP. 

Cheers!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello ! Welcome ! …. _from extreme southwest Utah! …. can see AZ border from here._ 
Sounds like some enjoyable, challenging activities ahead.

Enjoy!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2018)

New Mexico here... just need a Coloradan and we've got the four corners covered. Welcome, Doc.


----------



## DrEntropy (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## dflood (Dec 13, 2018)

Welcome, you’ve come to the right place for Kontakt and KSP expertise, though sadly, not from me.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 13, 2018)

Welcome @DrEntropy from a former Arizonan. Is that Picacho Peak in your avatar?



LamaRose said:


> New Mexico here... just need a Coloradan and we've got the four corners covered. Welcome, Doc.


I used to gig in Colorado and New Mexico in a Phoenix-based band. Does that count?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 13, 2018)

Don't think it's Picasho, btw UofA alum here.


----------



## DrEntropy (Dec 14, 2018)

It's "Tom's Thumb" in Scottsdale!


----------



## jeremiahpena (Dec 14, 2018)

And welcome from northernish Utah!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 14, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> I used to gig in Colorado and New Mexico in a Phoenix-based band. Does that count?



If you peed - or vomited - on the side of the road, I will vouch for you.


----------

